# $20 Cable Spool Playground!



## dogginfox (Aug 10, 2012)

I found a "Local" EMC that agreed to let me take some of their large wooden cable spools off their hands for FREE

I showed up this morning with a Trailer and after following a forklift around a maze of buildings we came to a HUGE stack of Spools!!! The forklift operator asked how many I wanted and what size. I told him as many as he could fit on the trailer and any size will do. Within 10 min I was on my way home with 4 good sized spools!!!!

I ended up making another trip out even though they are about 40 miles away since they had so many and were nice enough to load them on the trailer for me!

I ended up stopping by the local hardware store and managed to get 5 10' 2x8 boards from the Cull pile for $15!!!! after adding $5 worth of 3" deck screws to my bill I was out the door and here are the results























There were some spools that had an inner diameter of 5'!!!!!! Once I find someone with a suitable trailer that I can Borrow Ill be going back to get a few of them to make Goat Condos!!!


----------



## Catahoula (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 10, 2012)

Very nice. I kinda want to play on it. lol


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Aug 11, 2012)

*Haha sooo cool!  Your goats look like they love it!*


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 11, 2012)




----------



## Hillsvale (Aug 11, 2012)

we have a similar set up, because I work for a developer I get them for free. My goaties love their play ground as well. Just one note... there are holes on the ends just the right size for a goatie leg to fit into and break.. make sure you cover the holes with a piece of plywood and some screws.

Goat play ground are fun for them and fun to watch the kids (goats not people) scamper around on. Congratulations!


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 11, 2012)




----------



## animalmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Very nice!  Love your goatie playground, but I'm drooling over your green grass.  We have grass, but it is brown.  So sad!


----------

